# Suor Cristina canta Livin' On a Prayer. Video. The Voice. 21 Maggio



## admin (21 Maggio 2014)

Suor Cristina Scuccia, l'ormai famosissima suora con la passione per il canto, ieri sera 21 Maggio 2014, si è esibita a The Voice Italia con la canzone di Bon Jovi Livin' On a Prayer. 

Video da Youtube qui in basso al secondo post.


Esibizione di Suor Cristina che canta Living On a Prayer.


----------



## admin (21 Maggio 2014)




----------



## admin (22 Maggio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


>




Aggiunto il Video "ufficiale":


----------

